# winamp webradio für Linux?



## ByeBye 46085 (4. April 2004)

hallo,

habe endlich ein Linux auf meinem Computer. Unter Windows habe ich immer Winampradio gehört welches in Version5 so super integriert ist. Gibt es auch für Linux einen passenden Client? Oder kann ich einfach einen Player wie xmms verwenden? Wie?

Danke schonmal

g chief


----------



## JohannesR (4. April 2004)

XMMS kann das (natürlich) auch. Per [STRG] + [L] den Dialog öffnen, URL eintippen, fertig.


----------

